# neutered



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

My 2 girls were spayed 4 days ago, they seem to be doing fine in respect of eating and bowel movement.I have been given two bottles of medication from the vet, one a painkiller the other a tummy remidy.
Iam a wee bit concerend about an infection that one of them has devloped on the shaven part of their tummy, I have had them examined at the vet today, as a result gave me cream to apply to the inffected area.
Looking forward to them getting back to normal.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats brill, sure they will be fine soon.

Must be a bit of bad luck, ive had thousands neutered and never had a problem, never use antibiotics after either, im sure it will be all healed soon ferrets are very resiliant.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

dont forget things look worse before they get better... and im sure with your care they will be great.
but if its like it in a week or so then i recomend another vets advice or better still phone round some vets and she what they say as some vet say different things just to be sure ...


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

Had my wee girls at the vet today to get stitches out.
They are doing really good. The skin infection has heald up really well.
They are starting to play more which is the best thing.
I have a wee problem with them using their litter "trays" .
They are pooping all over the place?


----------

